# bitte um hilfe! probleme beim positionieren



## GoLLuM (30. August 2001)

hallo! danke das ihr hier geklickt habt.

ich hab probleme beim positionieren von layern/div-tags. wie positioniere ich die den RELATIV und nich ABSOLUT? ich hab mir das schon mal bei selfhtml angeschaut, aber ich verstehs nich!

damit ihr wisst was ich meine:
ich hab eine seite, und bei der gibts ein DHTML-menü. da wird dann bei mouseover eine tabelle aufgepoppt, in der die menü-links sind. das geht aber nur mit absoluter positionierung, und wenn die seite zentriert is, dann is das nur im maximierten zustand des browserfensters richtig zu sehen. deswegen hab ich ein maximierscript eingebaut, damit es nich zu fehldarstellungen kommt.

wie kann ich das besser positionieren, ohne das maximier-script? war das überhaupt zu verstehen?

seite: 

danke schon mal!


----------



## GoLLuM (31. August 2001)

hmm, scheint so, als wuerde sich damit niemand auskenn. soll ich das im css-forum mal posten? gehoert ja mit den layern und divs auch irgendwie darein. ach ne, aja, schade. vielleicht weiss jemand ein anderes forum/board wo einem bei diesem problem geholfen wird. 

fuer irgendwelche links etc. waere ich dankbar


----------



## Karl Förster (1. September 2001)

Ich hatte mich früher mal mit diesem Problem befasst. Soviel ich weis positioniert sich das DIV/LAYER immer zum zuvor definierten Objekt.  

Ein Beispiel:

<div style="position:absolute; left:100px; top:50px;">
  Inhalt von div
</div>

<div style="position:relativ; left:10px; top:20px;">
  Inhalt des relativen div's
</div>

Das 2. div müsste sich jetzt an Position left:110px und top:70px aufbauen. Wie gesagt, glaub ich, hab das jetzt nicht getestet.
Leider ist es nicht möglich ein Objekt anzugaben, auf welches sich die relativen Angaben beziehen. Das bringt einige Probleme mit sich.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir soweit erstmal helfen


----------



## GoLLuM (10. September 2001)

hmm, danke, aber das hab ich auch schon rausgefunden! ;(

naja, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand anderes eine idee


----------

